# anyone in quincy massachusetts?



## twodan (Feb 6, 2005)

i'm looking for someone to do my mother's small drive & shovel off her front steps. it's too long a drive for me. her next door neighbor has a small easy drive too, which would be paid by my mother.

thanks, dan


----------



## Dirt_Werx (Nov 26, 2005)

ive got a buddy in quincy, i can see if hed be interested, leave a few more details here and ill let you know


----------



## twodan (Feb 6, 2005)

*quincy, mass*

thanks for reply....mom's located in west quincy, and is 88 yrs old. she would need front steps shoveled off and small drive cleared. i just swiped the front and pushed off to the right. i'm only learning, so he might have other ideas. the neighbor has a small drive, and since she & her son have done my mother's drive. i (she) would pay for both. if he would like. he can e-mail me at [email protected] to arrange a meeting.

thanks, dan


----------



## T.W. Barrett (Dec 11, 2005)

*Quincy*

How much shoveling is involved? Im out of Weymouth. Give me a shout


----------



## twodan (Feb 6, 2005)

3 front steps and small landing. 5 feet to drive. small 20 foot walkway if mother gets fussy. fairly easy job. just takes me longer to drive back & forth from pembroke to quincy.
thanks, dan...tel at work is 800-225-0376 xt 203 if you want to talk


----------

